# Ποια είναι η σημασία της αρχαίας λέξης «τως»;



## skapeti (Dec 21, 2018)

Λέει στον Θουκυδίδη [5.77.1]

…ἀποδιδόντας τὼς παῖδας τοῖς Ὀρχομενίοις καὶ τὼς ἄνδρας τοῖς Μαιναλίοις, καὶ τὼς ἄνδρας τὼς ἐν Μαντινείᾳ τοῖς Λακεδαιμονίοις ἀποδιδόντας… 

http://www.greek-language.gr/digita...ary/browse.html?text_id=73&page=180&hi=876987

Αν είναι αντωνυμία γιατί δεν βρίσκεται στις αντωνυμίες της αρχαίας ελληνικής σε αυτή τη σελίδα? 
http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSGYM-B112/640/4112,18887/

δεν είναι ούτε και στα άρθρα 
http://users.sch.gr/ipap/Ellinikos Politismos/Yliko/Theoria arxaia/Arthro.htm

Ποια η σημασία της?
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2018)

Βοιωτικό, δωρικό ή βορειοδυτικό ελληνικό άρθρο *τους*, βλ. εδώ (πίνακας της εικόνας).

Ο Θουκυδίδης έζησε εξόριστος πολλά χρόνια στην Αμφίπολη, άρα καθόλου περίεργο να χρησιμοποιεί (και) αυτόν τον τύπο.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 21, 2018)

Όλα καλά, αυτά τα Minoisch όμως...; Γραμμική Β΄ προφανώς αλλά θα έπρεπε να είναι Mykenisch φαντάζομαι.


----------



## skapeti (Dec 21, 2018)

Κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν τα αρχαία αυτά άρθρα άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούνται και σαν αντωνυμίες?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2018)

Marinos said:


> Όλα καλά, αυτά τα Minoisch όμως...; Γραμμική Β΄ προφανώς αλλά θα έπρεπε να είναι Mykenisch φαντάζομαι.


Προφανώς, το έργο του Risch αναφέρεται σε μυκηναϊκά.



skapeti said:


> Κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν τα αρχαία αυτά άρθρα άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούνται και σαν αντωνυμίες?


Οι λεκτικοί τύποι, μάλλον, εννοείς (για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς). Δεν είναι απίθανο (αλλά ξεπερνάει πολύ τις γνώσεις μου).


----------



## Earion (Aug 9, 2019)

Το κείμενο στο οποίο βρήκες την παράξενη αυτή λέξη, Skapeti, δεν είναι γραπτό του ίδιου του Θουκυδίδη. Είναι το κείμενο του ψηφίσματος της Εκκλησίας του Δήμου των Σπαρτιατών (της *Απέλλας*), το οποίο παραθέτει αυτούσιο ο Θουκυδίδης, και είναι βέβαια στη δωρική διάλεκτο. Καταλαμβάνει όλο το κεφάλαιο 77 του πέμπτου βιβλίου του Θουκυδίδη. Μάλιστα στο μεθεπόμενο κεφάλαιο, το 79, ο Θουκυδίδης παραθέτει αυτούσιο το κείμενο της συνθήκης μεταξύ Λακεδαιμονίων και Αργείων, και αυτό φυσικά στη δωρική διάλεκτο, αφού και στις δύο πόλεις, Άργος και Σπάρτη, μιλούσαν δωρικά.

Ο πίνακας που παραθέτει ο Δόκτορας σου εξηγεί ότι η πολύ αρχαϊκή μορφή *τονς* είναι αιτιατική πληθυντικού του αρσενικού γένους της αντωνυμίας (ή άρθρου), και αυτή εξελίχθηκε στην μεν δωρική διάλεκτο σε *τως*, στη δε ιωνική-αττική σε *τους*. Κι επειδή από την αττική διάλεκτο προήλθε η Κοινή, κι από αυτήν τα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά, κι από αυτά η σημερινή ελληνική, γι' αυτό εμείς σήμερα λέμε *τους*.



skapeti said:


> Κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν τα αρχαία αυτά άρθρα άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούνται και σαν αντωνυμίες;



Το αντίθετο, αρχικά ήταν αντωνυμίες και μετά λίγο λίγο η σημασία τους ατόνισε και κατέληξαν άρθρα. Απομεινάρι της παλιάς χρήσης βλέπουμε στον Όμηρο. Όταν λέει:

 *Τὸν* δ’ ἀπαμειβόμενος προσέφη πόδας ὠκὺς Ἀχιλλεύς

αυτό το *τόν* είναι αντωνυμία δεικτική: Σ[FONT=&quot]’ [/FONT]εκείνον απάντησε λέγοντας ο Αχιλλέας....

Διάβασε εδώ, πώς έγινε η μετάβαση από αντωνυμία σε άρθρο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2019)

Το τως/ντως πάντως μια χαρά χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη στην Κρήτη.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 14, 2019)

Και στις Κυκλάδες («τως είπα»).


----------

